# Another one bites the dust!!!!



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

UPS dropped my new Foxpro Fury off yesterday. So i stuck it on the charger. Came home a little early this evening and went out to a spot i have been seeing some scats! This guy must of not been to far off, cause it wasnt just mins, and the Benelli was singing a song!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

way to go--------nice kitty________SB


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

NICE CAT! The Foxpro take another one down! Great job!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice looking cat! I have always wanted to get one of those sneaky buggers but I have never even seen one in real life! I might have to pay you a visit showmeyote


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

My welcome mat is always open.........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice cat, way to go.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey, don't shoot them all up be fore I get a chance.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice cat S what did he respond too?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice cat how long did it take for you to see him ?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That a good looking cat showmeyote.Congrats


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all.....!!!! She came in on a cryin jack.... It wasnt long at all, maybe a couple mins, so i decided to just keep it goin after i put the smack on her but nothing else showed..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job. You definitly had a plan going in and it paid off for you. That's a nice one.


----------

